# Egypt



## ajtaiangie (Jul 20, 2010)

i didn't really understand why peoply move to egypt...you can make over there a holiday every time. Spain,Portugal or Italy or Greece... okay here i can understand that people are enthused,but Agypt?? Please tell me your own reason to leave a life in UK/Ireland/Germany etc. to move in Agypt. i'm every time really surprised and astounded when i hear that people emigrate to Agypt.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you ever lived in Egypt?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

i don't know how people judge things that they never seen or used !!!!try to come to Egypt and then judge///thank you


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Dont Worry- Be Happy

People move where they want, whats logical to you may not be logical to me.

Personally I would not move here to live, I do live and work here as my job requires, and there are worse places to be.


----------

